# There's a line going across my screen



## CincyTriGuy (Feb 25, 2009)

There's a very faint line going across my screen from side to side, about an inch down from the top when held in portrait orientation. Its barely visible, and in fact only visible when the device is held at certain angles. At first I thought it was a fingerprint smudge but now I realize that its the screen itself. Does anyone else have this?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

No, I've looked and there id no line on mine. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I haven't seen this either.


----------

